# 2010 Clx 2.0 Ult



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

I needed a backup bike and fell in love with the paint on this Colnago.

The wheels are Mavic Ksyrium SLs. The bike weighs 17.3 pounds as shown (size 50s).

[Before everyone jumps in with the stem should be reversed, etc., let it be known, I'm an old f*rt and have short arms.]


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

You should flip your stem.
JK.
Nice bike.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

mtbbmet said:


> You should flip your stem.
> JK.
> Nice bike.


ROTFLMAO :lol:


----------

